# Help me id this belt driven kids bicycle!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 1, 2017)

There's no name on it or headbadge, has rivits holding the the bike frame together. Any help would be great thank you!


----------



## barracuda (Apr 3, 2017)

I dunno, but there's another one shown here:

http://www.collectorsweekly.com/stories/61067-very-cool-vintage-childs-space-age-al

So cool!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 3, 2017)

barracuda said:


> I dunno, but there's another one shown here:
> 
> http://www.collectorsweekly.com/stories/61067-very-cool-vintage-childs-space-age-al
> 
> So cool!



Thank so it's made by Hafco be we heard of it!


----------

